# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  Martin Armstrong: The Forecaster (documentary)

## Lucille

Finally.  Looks like they changed the title.  The tickets are going like hotcakes.

http://armstrongeconomics.com/2014/1...film-festival/




> This movie that everyone has known is coming makes its debut at the largest Documentary Film Festival in the world  IDFA in Amsterdam on November 22nd, 2014. This is the first debut for the Documentary arena. There will be a Theatrical Debut next year as this film appears around the world.
> 
> I agreed to do this film on one condition  it would not be a poor me film, but one that addressed the real issues of the world economy that we face. I believe the film accomplishes that from what I have seen in the first draft versions. I have not seen the end product myself.
> [...]
> The film crew has been following me around at conferences since 2011 and interviewing people all around the globe. Those who have attended the various conferences internationally will at last get to see the finished product.
> 
> Hopefully, this film is coming just in time in the middle of political turmoil around the world where people want to know what is really going on. That is what this film is all about and on this score, I hope it will be the catalyst for serious reform and change.
> 
> You can visit the site for the IDFA Film Festival where you can also buy tickets. We are not part of the film in any financial way. We receive no revenue and contributed none. It is an independent film.


The New Yorker did a surprisingly fair piece on MA before he was released from prison:  http://armstrongeconomics.com/press/...-secret-cycle/




I hope this quote made the final cut!

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Keep us updated on when it is released on DVD, please.

----------


## Lucille

Martin's in Amsterdam for its premier.

http://armstrongeconomics.com/2014/11/20/amsterdam/




> I arrived in Amsterdam. It has begun. As I have stated,* this film is not about my life, but about my battle against the market manipulators who have blackmailed government into bailing out their losses while they keep all the gains. When I objected to the seizure of the tapes I had made documenting all the market manipulations since they began they said that was absurd. NY banks did not manipulate markets. That was 1999. Today, the CFTC has been forced into investigating Goldman, Morgan Stanley and JP Morgan for a Commodity Manipulation. I believe this film is causing some scrambling. It has reached blockbuster level in Germany. It will be appearing in 80 cities simultaneously next year.*
> 
> The takeover of Wall Street began with the takeover of Salomon Brothers by the commodity house that made all the money against the Hunt Brothers back in the Crash of 1980. Within just 10 years, Salomon got caught with their hand in the cookie jar manipulating the US Treasury Auctions. Warren Buffet then comes to the rescue and his marketing firm has done a fantastic job in putting forward an image of a knight in shining armor.
> 
> From that takeover of Wall Street by the Commodity trading industry, Wall Street was assimilated into a very different trading culture. From that event onward, the real downside of this takeover of Wall Street has been the fact that it transformed the big money center banks into aggressive traders. Profits trading were instant – while lending money for long-term to further economic expansion became the less lucrative bet, even though that is what creates jobs (not government Hillary).* Trading makes money which is instant, but lending long-term creates and economy. The banks quickly learned how to hand the losses to government threatening them with the inability to sell their bonds unless they were bailed out. That was the beginning of the end.*
> 
> *This film is about the battle I found myself in with the “club”. The schemes kept getting bigger and bigger. Takeover government and repeal Glass-Steagall was just the start. Take over Russia and control commodities was the lofty goal. Everything became a strategy and a game – the combination of monopoly and chess. They saw me as influential and if they could get me to join, they saw the dollar signs in their dreams. Get me to put out fake analysis and we will all get rich. That was not something that interested me. But they did this for the Dot.COM bubble and paid fines for putting out bogus research. That was why they kept trying to get me involved – eliminate the independent research and control the flow of info as does government.*
> 
> The world was becoming just a pawn of finance. The fate of nations no longer mattered. Every single thing became just a trade and the way to create the “perfect trade” was to control everything – not figure out how to actually trade.
> ...

----------


## Lucille

The Movie Trailer is Out
http://armstrongeconomics.com/2014/1...railer-is-out/

It's different from the one I posted above.

----------


## Lucille

10 minute preview:

----------


## Lucille

http://armstrongeconomics.com/2014/1...he-forecaster/




> The Movie the Forecaster made its debut to a full house last night. The reception was fantastic. It was nice to have an audience that was so receptive – it truly was amazing. Most documentary films ares are about some suffering. This one is not about poor me, but what I have been fighting against for the sake of my own family and the future. The overwhelming response has been positive that this film is coming at the exact right time. All I can say, is I hope it brings understanding and political change for us all. I know the timing is right at least.
> 
> I explained before the audience that I had rejected American film makers because I feared they would receive threats and kill the film. The European audience was sympathetic on that point. Nobody seemed to get the impression this was about poor me and instead understood this was a battle rather than a victim story. So if we can look to what these issues are then we can seek the political reform we need.
> 
> Hopefully, the people who were part of the Occupy Wall Street movement worldwide will now see it is not the stock brokers and not even the traders. It is about a core system of corruption and manipulation to seek that perfect trade without risk that is wiping out Western Civilization as we know it...

----------


## Lucille

http://armstrongeconomics.com/2014/1...-site-for-now/




> It is amazing that the RSS feed to this site has suddenly been changed and it now removes the name Armstrong Economics replacing it with Word Press. This is a clever trick that appears to have started on Sunday the 23rd one day after the Premier.  We suggest that people check the site directly for now. At the Premier there was an incident where someone yelled into the theater to get out trying to start a panic.
> 
> Clearly, these incidents are very curious and are in a long list of attempts to stop this film. The producers had their offices broken into and their camera stolen. They did not get the film since back-ups existed. The film site was hacked and shut down when it first appeared and someone when on Youtube posting comments nobody should bother to see this film that they removed from the trailers as spam
> 
> The efforts to stop this film seem to be endless. This is why I agreed to go with a European producer for I feared the film would be killed if it was American. This is the same reason Snowden had to go to the Guardian in London. The film is out in Europe. I suspect there will be some effort to stop it from appearing in America.
> 
> The truth is coming out and the more these people try to stop this film the more it proves that it is on point. We face a very serious road ahead. It has been my hope to explain the problems we face in an effort to inform people of the truth who will then put political pressure when it is most needed.
> 
> These people ONLY see their own self-interest. They are TOO involved to maintain the status quo at the cost of all our lives and those of our posterity. Banking and Investment Banks MUST be separated as it was after the Great Depression. Trading is instant money – lending long-term has risks. The repeal of Glass-Steagall was opening the gates to HELL. It has fundamentally changed the global financial system and has contributed to the economic decline by reducing lending to small business that has contributed to the rising unemployment.
> ...

----------


## Lucille

http://armstrongeconomics.com/2014/1...-of-the-movie/



> The first reviews of the movie The Forecaster are now out. So far they have been positive. Some have pointed out that the government refused to respond leaving this a one-sided documentary. I have written to the Justice Department offering I would not sue them if they (1) admitted that the banks lied to them, and (2) then investigate the receiver for violating my civil rights for keeping me in prison to turn over assets for something I could not have possibly owed once HSBC/Republic National Bank plead guilty exempt from prosecution provided they return all the money to everyone. The government has refused to comply protecting the banks as always.
> [...]
> They will do a special worldwide showing on the internet for the demand from those in the industry is off the charts. That will probably be in early February and then there will be the theatrical release that has been moved up from September to April. Then around October it will hit the TV screens in Europe.
> 
> It appears that the timing is rather good since we have BIG BANG starting in October next year and thereafter we will see the impact unfold especially for the first 2 to 3 years into 2017-2018 culminating by 2020. It will be at this time that the banks will blow-up again. Hopefully, this film will help the general public become more aware of the real source of our problems being the money-center banks that want to be hedge funds with other people’s money. What will be exposed is the difference between TRANSACTIONAL banking where all that matters is the next deal and RELATIONSHIP banking where there is a synergy with the client that builds an economy rather than exploits it. The NY money-center banks have become high-flying transaction-based operations and the clients are the targets.


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/rev...-review-758315

----------


## Lucille

I'll just put this here.

Mises Institute – Interview of Armstrong by Jeff Deist
http://armstrongeconomics.com/2015/0...by-jeff-deist/




> Martin Armstrong is one of the most famous economic forecasters alive, but you wouldn’t know it after the whitewashing job he’s suffered at the hands of the federal government and the mainstream financial press. The man who in the 1980s and 90s had central bankers and politicians calling him for advice is now scrubbed from the memory banks of sites like Bloomberg.com.
> 
> He’s famous—or infamous—for having predicted the October 1987 Black Monday crash to the very day. He also called the Nikkei stock market collapse in 1989 and the Russian financial collapse in 1998. And he hasn’t lost his touch, outfoxing hedge fund managers by predicting last week’s Swiss National Bank decision to abandon its peg to the Euro.
> 
> Martin is not an Austrian by any stretch, relying on complex mathematical and historical models rather than economic theory. But he is strongly anti-state, anti-central bank, and quick to criticize Keynesian orthodoxy.
> 
> Martin spent more than a decade in a government cage after being prosecuted by the SEC, including 7 years for the non-crime of contempt of court. His story—both as a forecaster and a stubborn thorn in the side of federal prosecutors—will be told in an upcoming documentary. It’s a story you won’t want to miss.

----------


## Lucille

Sundance Refused to Show the film FORECASTER
http://armstrongeconomics.com/2015/0...lm-forecaster/



> The FORECASTER will NOT be shown at the Sundance Film Festival. They refused to show it based upon information and belief from reliable sources. So you can speculate why. Probably the same source that tried to have the trailer removed from YouTube, control Wikipedia, took down the film site, tried to create a panic at the premier in Amsterdam to get people to leave, and even broke into the producer’s offices stealing their camera and what they thought was the film to stop production.
> 
> This is why I went with a European production because I seriously doubt that the film would have ever been made in the USA with all the behind-the-scene-machinations between bankers and the government. Americans may be denied the right to even see the film in the USA because I believe the corruption runs way too deep in the land of free speech. They say Korea tried to stop the Interview. Well it seems that this is the pot calling the kettle black as they say right here in the pretend land of the free.
> 
> Americans may only be able to see this on the worldwide pay-per-view. We are not involved in the movie. It was funded by various European producers and TV stations. So I have no idea if it will ever make theaters in the USA and you can flip a coin to guess who will stop it. The theater premier in Germany will be April.
> 
> We will let everyone know when we learn about the date there will be a pay-per-view showing worldwide when we here.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I'll just put this here.
> 
> Mises Institute – Interview of Armstrong by Jeff Deist
> http://armstrongeconomics.com/2015/0...by-jeff-deist/


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxOUyPKA_vg

----------


## Lucille

Has your opinion of MA changed at all, OB?

"Computers are NOT Delphic oracles" cracked me up!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

It is outrageous and criminal that Armstrong was locked up.  True.  I would just point out, however, that Armstrong does not really know the future.  And economics does not run on pi.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> It is outrageous and criminal that Armstrong was locked up. True. I would just point out, however, that Armstrong does not really know the future. And economics does not run on pi.


  What goes *around* comes *around*.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Has your opinion of MA changed at all, OB?
> 
> "Computers are NOT Delphic oracles" cracked me up!


LOL.  I don't have "bad" opinion of Armstrong. I don't know very much about him - but from what little I do know, he seems like a really sharp guy. That "Delphic oracles" thing just had to do with one particular and very specific claim he made - namely, that computers can forecast socio-political trends without human bias.

I still think that's a "load of crap"  - but that was only offered as an assessment of the claim, not of Armstrong himself.

(For those who are interested, here's what we're talking about**: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4881431)

----------


## Lucille

http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/19...ountains-of-pi




> Physicists have noted the ubiquity of pi in nature. Pi is obvious in the disks of the moon and the sun. The double helix of DNA revolves around pi. Pi hides in the rainbow, and sits in the pupil of the eye, and when a raindrop falls into water pi emerges in the spreading rings. Pi can be found in waves and ripples and spectra of all kinds, and therefore pi occurs in colours and music. Pi has lately turned up in superstrings.
> 
> Pi occurs naturally in tables of death, in what is known as a Gaussian distribution of deaths in a population; that is, when a person dies, the event "feels" pi. It is one of the great mysteries why nature seems to know mathematics.




http://adage.com/article/adagestat/s...tility/227625/



http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/20...e-secret-cycle




> One day, in a newspaper, he came across a list of financial panics that occurred between 1683 and 1907. On a lark, he divided the span (two hundred and twenty-four years) by the number of panics (twenty-six) and found that, on average, there had been a panic every 8.6 years. As he read more, he began to suspect that 8.6 was a highly significant number. He discerned a recurrence of major turning points in the economy and in world affairs that followed a distinct and unwavering 8.6-year rhythm. Six cycles of 8.6 years added up to a long-wave cycle of 51.6 years, which separated such phenomena as Black Friday and the commodity panic of 1920, and the Second and Third Punic Wars. 
> [...]
> He opened a forecasting firm called Princeton Economics International, based in Princeton, New Jersey. His model singled out, in advance, the day of the October, 1987, crash. “Never did I expect this to work on such a precise time level,” he wrote later, in an essay called “Understanding the Real Economy.” “It made no sense. I personally assumed it was just a fluke. This took place on the minor halfway point up the first leg of the 8.6-year cycle, at 2.15 years.” Afterward, he was messing around with numbers and realized that 8.6 years was exactly three thousand one hundred and forty-one days: 3,141, the number pi times a thousand. The cycle mystery had deepened. If pi was essential to the physical world, perhaps it somehow governed the markets, or the fluctuations in human behavior and mood that manifested themselves in the markets. It was, after all, the magic number associated with the swing of a pendulum, Heisenberg’s uncertainty principle, and the Great Pyramid at Giza. Why not the vast monuments of data known as the financial markets? “Suddenly I saw it in my mind’s eye,” he wrote. “There was a Geometry of Time itself.”
> [...] “Given a certain set of circumstances, people do the same thing over and over again,” he said. “There aren’t many options.”





MA on a third party rising more recently:  

http://armstrongeconomics.com/2015/0...tial-election/




> Our computer has been forecasting for decades now not just Big Bang will start 2015.75 that we all can see with interest rates at historic low levels matched only by historic highs in government incompetence and corruption. However, it was also forecasting that the Presidential election in 2016 will see a sharp rise in third party activity.


God help us I sure hope it's not the Kochtopus' pick.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> It is one of the great mysteries why nature seems to know mathematics.


Over the years I have repeatedly encountered claims like this *[1]* - and I have never understood them.

What's so mysterious (or "unreasonable" or "miraculous" *[1]*) about it?

Mathematics is the study of quantity and dimension, which are the most basic elements of patterns.

And "nature" is what we call the patterns of existence manifest to our senses.

IOW: Mathematics is a description of "nature" at its most basic level.

What would be "mysterious" - indeed, what is outright_ impossible_ - is if nature did NOT seem to "know mathematics" ...

*[1]* One of the most famous expressions of this sentiment is from Eugene Wigner's essay _The Unreasonable Effectiveness of Mathematics in the Natural Sciences_, in which Wigner said, "The miracle of the appropriateness of the language of mathematics for the formulation of the laws of physics is a wonderful  gift which we neither understand  nor deserve."

----------


## helmuth_hubener

But, but... it's Fibonacci!  It's Pi!  It's mystical and ethereal and magical and incomprehensible!


Armstrong dons his turban and tells us:
"Everything within the universe is *FRACTAL* predicated upon a system of Self-Referral.
...
The same identical structure appears in light where it is both a wave form and particle, as we see in the economy where we retain our individuality yet at the same time we are part of a broader collective pattern. This is the very essence of the *Invisible Hand* – or in Lorenz terms, a *Strange Attractor*.
...
These arrays are a composite of 72 models in all that cover trading patterns, volatility, Directional Changes, Panic Cycles, and of course the turning points from an immediate to long-term basis.  This includes both EMPIRICAL (hard wired) transverse frequencies of a fixed duration as well as dynamic longitudinal wave frequencies that fluctuate in duration."

Wow.  That's deep. 

Download this and listen to it on the commute, or if you've got half an hour sometime:

http://www.crawlingroad.com/finance/...o/04-09-12.mp3

----------


## Ronin Truth

*“If you want to find the secrets of the universe, think in terms of energy, frequency and vibration.” -- Nikola Tesla*

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Yeah, well, Tesla actually achieved something.  Namely: he essentially invented the modern world.  That a fortuneteller happens to use the same terms that he did is, indeed, an attempt to lend an air or legitimacy and science to his witch doctoring.  But that's all it is: an attempt; a sad attempt.  Armstrong reaches into his hat and pulls out buzzwords at random.  Energy!  Frequency!  You know what?  Tesla actually built things that worked with energy and with frequency.  Key word: worked.  Armstrong is all smoke and mirrors.  All the "impossibly right predictions"?  Smoke and mirrors.  It's a trick.  It's not that hard to pull off.  It's just like the fortuneteller's tricks.  "Whoa, how did you know that?"  The guy must have super-magic powers.  Right?  That's all Armstrong is doing.  Sleight of hand.  Some psychological intuition.  He _did not_ make any amazing calls.  He just knows how to make it look that way.  It's not actually all that hard.  Harry Browne explains how to do it in one of his books: _Why the Best-Laid Investment Plans Usually Go Wrong_.

Have you _read_ his site?  Unbelievable.  I mean it's just incredible to me that anyone could be gullible enough to go for this stuff.  But, bottom line is it's irrelevant to you, and so it's easy to believe stupid, baseless things about topics that are irrelevant to you, that won't cause you any harm in real life.  Are you or Lucille going to lose millions, or even thousands, of dollars actually implementing Armstrong's Mystic Prognostications?  No.  So, it's totally harmless for you to believe he's somehow "cracked the code".  There's no price to pay.

But believe me, for the poor suckers actually paying to attend his conferences and actually paying out real dough to hire him and implement his portfolio advice: there's a price to pay.  There's a lesson to learn.  They _will_ learn that lesson.  At least their bottom line will.  Whether their brain does, is up to them.  Or, they'll just move on to the next hare-brained scheme.  Shirt-tails to shirt-tails....

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Yeah, well, Tesla actually achieved something. Namely: he essentially invented the modern world. That a fortuneteller happens to use the same terms that he did is, indeed, an attempt to lend an air or legitimacy and science to his witch doctoring. But that's all it is: an attempt; a sad attempt. Armstrong reaches into his hat and pulls out buzzwords at random. Energy! Frequency! You know what? Tesla actually built things that worked with energy and with frequency. Key word: worked. Armstrong is all smoke and mirrors. All the "impossibly right predictions"? Smoke and mirrors. It's a trick. It's not that hard to pull off. It's just like the fortuneteller's tricks. "Whoa, how did you know that?" The guy must have super-magic powers. Right? That's all Armstrong is doing. Sleight of hand. Some psychological intuition. He _did not_ make any amazing calls. He just knows how to make it look that way. It's not actually all that hard. Harry Browne explains how to do it in one of his books: _Why the Best-Laid Investment Plans Usually Go Wrong_.
> 
> Have you _read_ his site? Unbelievable. I mean it's just incredible to me that anyone could be gullible enough to go for this stuff. But, bottom line is it's irrelevant to you, and so it's easy to believe stupid, baseless things about topics that are irrelevant to you, that won't cause you any harm in real life. Are you or Lucille going to lose millions, or even thousands, of dollars actually implementing Armstrong's Mystic Prognostications? No. So, it's totally harmless for you to believe he's somehow "cracked the code". There's no price to pay.
> 
> But believe me, for the poor suckers actually paying to attend his conferences and actually paying out real dough to hire him and implement his portfolio advice: there's a price to pay. There's a lesson to learn. They _will_ learn that lesson. At least their bottom line will. Whether their brain does, is up to them. Or, they'll just move on to the next hare-brained scheme. Shirt-tails to shirt-tails....


Care to expound any on Bob Prechter, Elliott Waves, golden mean, logarithmic spirals, etc. et al?

(I think there's some Pi in there someplace too.)

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Care to expound any on Bob Prechter, Elliott Waves, golden mean, logarithmic spirals, etc. et al?
> 
> (I think there's some Pi in there someplace too.)


One word: *Bunk*.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> One word: *Bunk*.


One line: Google link bomb. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...05.ybHQGRTrC-A

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Wow.  You got me.  I guess I was wrong all along.

Where can I buy your newsletter?  Let me give you money!  Just tell me the future!

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Wow. You got me. I guess I was wrong all along.
> 
> Where can I buy your newsletter? Let me give you money! Just tell me the future!


I really doubt that you can afford it.  Here's a teaser for you:  In the future the universe will be larger.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> I really doubt that you can afford it.  Here's a teaser for you:  In the future the universe will be larger.


Insulting your potential customers?   I just want your newsletter.  I need your inside track on the future.  That way, I can make lots of money without any effort.  I'll be able to turn 100,000 into 100 million in no time (maybe a year or two).

----------


## AuH20

> Sundance Refused to Show the film FORECASTER
> http://armstrongeconomics.com/2015/0...lm-forecaster/


Robert Redford founded and heads Sundance. It tells you where his loyalties lie.

----------


## Zippyjuan

They showed "CitizenFour"- the Edward Snowden movie. http://www.sundance.org/social-event...ng/citizenfour

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> Robert Redford founded and heads Sundance. It tells you where his loyalties lie.


Really?  Is there anything particularly "_liberty_" about this movie?  I understand that it follows around a guy who went to jail for a long time.  But does it promote any libertarian ideas?

There are thousands of independent films made every year now.  People going to Sundance don't want to sit through all of them.  They want a curated selection -- that's the value of the event.  Frankly, I wouldn't select it for my event either.  Major snooze-a-roo.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Martin Armstrong from 2013:  (DOW was 16,000)

----------


## Acala

All swans are white.

----------


## Lucille

HH, this snark is beneath you.  Of course the movie is liberty oriented, and it sounds fascinating to me.  Check out the clips.  It did very well at the IDFA.  But hey, there's no arguing taste, especially when people are predisposed to disliking something, or refuse to open their minds.

http://armstrongeconomics.com/2015/02/09/27063/




> The Greek crisis began exactly on the Pi turning date to the day.


He talks a bit about programming his computer here:

http://armstrongeconomics.com/2015/0...-intelligence/

He said he was writing a book on it.  Still waiting!

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> Martin Armstrong from 2013:  (DOW was 16,000)


This has been one of his many bad calls.

A good forecaster? Sure. Some kind of savant who can predict the future? Not a chance.

----------


## Lucille

It's not October 2015 yet.  How about we revisit that forecast when the time actually comes?  (32:00)

Also, he has never claimed to be a savant who can predict the future.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> HH, this snark is beneath you.  Of course the movie is liberty oriented, and it sounds fascinating to me.  Check out the clips.


I did.  I watched a bunch of the first video you posted.  I do not see how the movie is promoting freedom.  And I do think it would be boring to me to watch.  To each his own, for sure!  But I see no reason to bemoan the lack of showing for this film at Sundance.  Its absence is not a "Blow Struck Against Liberty!"

----------


## Lucille

> "Blow Struck Against Liberty!"


Said no one ever.




> I watched a bunch of the first video you posted. I do not see how the movie is promoting freedom.


Really?  You mean aside from the fact that he was a political prisoner?  Too bad this wasn't part of your "bunch."

Here are his essays on The Club:




> What follows is 62 pages of Martin Armstrong spilling what he knows about the club, about politicians, about Goldman Sachs, Warren Buffett, murder, international intrigue, and his own involvement in all of it. Weve seen a lot of it before, but this is certainly the most comprehensive and reads like a mini-epic in the making. 
> 
> Those who have not followed Armstrongs case will learn a great deal about it from reading this. Here you will get a good narrative of his perspective and how the events of his case are related to world happenings and market manipulations by members of the club. There is so much here to point out that Im not even going to try and instead just recommend that you designate a couple of hours this weekend, sit down and read it.
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/24915703/B...Monty-Part-One
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/24916056/B...Monty-Part-Two
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/24916208/B...nty-Part-Three


More about his theory, and his experiences with the corrupt judiciary (including an explanation of his 3D charts which so bewildered HH) here:

It's Just Time
http://armstrongeconomics.com/wp-con...-armstrong.pdf

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> You mean aside from the fact that he was a political prisoner?


  Yes.  Yes, I mean apart from that.




> Too bad this wasn't part of your "bunch."


 I did know about that, actually.  I suppose it does serve to undermine the government if people think that the WTC attack was either a conspiracy done by the government or one which they should have been able to prevent but through extreme incompetency did not.  So that's one anti-government (and thus pro-freedom) point.  So, great; point for you.  If the movie talks about that episode, then I admit that I guess it's pro-freedom.




> (including an explanation of his 3D charts which so bewildered HH)


 No, not bewildered.  Astonished!

----------


## Lucille

http://armstrongeconomics.com/2015/0...-and-the-goal/




> I have been asked what will the average person take away from this film. After all, I did not need to do this movie for out clients since they already know the truth behind the curtain. My objective here has been to expose the political-economic system to the average person so they might understand when the economy turns down, who to really blame. We cannot move forward unless we honestly free ourselves from the corruption and manipulation that tries desperately to hide what is going on. This is about the type of world we are leaving behind for our children and as it stands now, we have brought them into a world of economic slavery with the dwindling light of freedom.
> 
> It has been my hope that if enough people really understand what is going on and the manipulations behind the scenes, just maybe we can prevent the swing to the hard left and perhaps avert wars with people positioned on a chessboard as the mere pawns of finance. There may not be many islands left we can flee to in this new authoritarian world that is emerging. The left is already touting the evil is Capitalism and their solution has never changed – seize property by force and oppress anyone who disagrees with their vision of utopia.
> [...]
> What I hope people will take away from this is understanding it is not simply the “rich” or the “bankers” that are at fault. Government is at the center of this corruption and whenever it goes terribly bad, they rush to protect their friends, not help society of protect the economy. There is never any original thought and there is certainly never a flicker of light that even bothers to spark an idea that perhaps we should really reform.
> [...]
> The economy is going to turn down VERY hard. The next decline will be far worse than the past from an economic perspective for there has been a very shallow recovery. Indeed, outside the USA, the economies of Europe, Asia, and Russia are all declining. Once the US turns down starting by October 2015, there will be nothing left holding up the global economy and deflation will get much worse. The dollar will rise with deflation and that will set in motion a massive new round of sovereign debt defaults and restructures. What began in Greece has become a contagion and we will see the price for our complacency with political-economy.
> 
> So my hope is to educate as many people as possible in a probably futile attempt to reduce the contraction in magnitude and hopefully push back the swing toward authoritarianism to freedom. That is the greatest gift I can leave my own posterity.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Anyone know where this can be streamed online? It's only been shown a few times but I was hoping someone would bootleg it.

----------


## RonPaul4Prez2012

I was looking around for it but all I see is a VOD rental for 72 hours at the cost of $50. No I'm not joking.

----------


## ctiger2

> I was looking around for it but all I see is a VOD rental for 72 hours at the cost of $50. No I'm not joking.


Because it hasn't been released on DVD yet. It's still in the theaters. The VOD was a special offer for those that didn't want to wait.

----------


## Danke

Is it online?

----------


## Lucille

You can watch it on vimeo.  We watched it a few weeks ago.  Got a discount.  https://vimeo.com/ondemand/theforecaster/125134028

It played in LA a few months back.  If you're in or near NJ:  Special Showing of “The Forecaster” in Cherry Hill, New Jersey on August 1, 2015 at 5PM

Truth be told, it could have been better.  That said, there was nothing in it that was new to me since I've been reading his writings since he was in prison.

They're talking about a feature film.

----------

